# vaseectomy ??



## trev (May 23, 2009)

What im looking for really is pros and cons for having it done ...
I have 3 of my own children and 2 addopted and a new baby on his way ..up to know the wife hase either been on the pill or we have used comdoms when shes been on a pill break ..so has anyone had this done and wished they hadnt ? :scratchhead:


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I had a V 25 years ago...

just after 3rd child born (a girl with whom I'm very close!) She was an "accident" but very much loved!!!

A V is about a 15 minute procedure, and it will take a couple of weeks (of masturbation) to make sure the pipes are clear...but after that...GO FOR IT!!! No sperm...no pregnancy worries.

It does NOT!!!!!!!! decrease your sex drive! Only decreases (i. e. eliminates) your worries about conception.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

well thats good to hear !!! how much pain ?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

It was like getting kicked there several minutes afterwards...kind of a dull pain. But gone quickly. I'm sooo glad I didn't take my 'bike to get it done!


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Excellent method of birth control. You may want to inquire about different "methods" that may allow more chances of reversing...


----------



## smgmtman (Jun 15, 2009)

D,

Excellent advice, nothing like a 44 magnum full of blanks


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Sandy55 said:


> Excellent method of birth control. You may want to inquire about different "methods" that may allow more chances of reversing...


I dont think it will need reversing !! will have 6 children ..


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

what i want to know if anyone had any regrets ?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

No regrets! Much more fulfilling knowing no further chance of pregnancy!


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Well maybe ill be brave and think about it ,after junior has been born .


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, if you have regrets it is reversible with about a 75% success rate...and the procedure is relatively painless..poke two holes in your scrotum and pull the vas out, clip, cauterize, you're done...

Use frozen peas on the area to help with swelling and discomfort...

Live life, no regrets...

Preacher


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Ok i guess ill be joining the many thousands fireing blanks in the not to distant future !!!


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

trev said:


> I dont think it will need reversing !! will have 6 children ..


Holey, moley  AND you have time for sex? :rofl: 
....Admirable :smthumbup:

My first dh had a vasectomy and it was no issue at all. Our sex life got better as I didn't worry so much about becoming prego. He had to do the ice bags on the "boys" but was up and about within a day or two, said "He'd do it again and the worry was much worse than the actual procedure and recovery...".

I felt that way about my tubes being tied in my present marriage. It was a piece of cake. Had no issues at ALL!

Too many old wives tales out there...on these two great procedures.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> Well, if you have regrets it is reversible with about a 75% success rate...and the procedure is relatively painless..poke two holes in your scrotum and pull the vas out, clip, cauterize, you're done...
> 
> Use frozen peas on the area to help with swelling and discomfort...
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

To be honest id love more kids !! but my wife feels we have done enough for the worlds population ... so its frozen peas and a few aches i hope nothing more !!


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Last I heard there is a "clip", somewhat like a chip bag clip - very tiny of course - for both women and men, not sure though on women...but do know, that if you get a good doc, for tube tying in women, it can be reversed, not sure success rate.

IF I did it all over again, and knew science was going to be the way it is today, I'd have had them take ovum out and fertilize them, and freeze them for later, and THEN have my tubes tied.

Me and birth control didn't get along very well, and I have had four unplanned and only two planned children. Pregnant six times and only two were intentional. And* I *was VERY careful.

Of course, as I used to say: "I get pregnant when the wind blows and a man is standing upwind....". It was terrible. SO I tied the tubes at 39 when my ds was my "retirement" tag along; he is now 15 and I am 53, never intended on having a teen in the house in my fifties.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

would be to easy to send the wife wouldnt it ?? shes takern care of birth control up till now and asked if i would consider getting the snip, its meant to be easier for the man ?


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

No, it's a major surgery for a woman and even though it's reversible the success rate is less...it takes longer for a woman to recover as well and there is more of an emotional toll that is taken...

Man up...lol

Preacher


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> No, it's a major surgery for a woman and even though it's reversible the success rate is less...it takes longer for a woman to recover as well and there is more of an emotional toll that is taken...
> 
> Man up...lol
> 
> Preacher


 doing my best to lol ... not looking for a get out clause just looking for examples of pros and cons ..


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Got spayed on Friday afternoon as a matter of fact.
Was easy, quick, and in my case, pretty painless. They gave me a script for Percocet, but I didn't use them. Couple of ibuprofen for pain and prevent any swelling and that was it. I was completely functional the following day. I expected much, much, worse than it was.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

now that does make me feel better ..


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

had it done about 2 years ago, best thing I ever done for our sex life, we can get busy with no worries, just mess  

It was easy relatively painless, nothing some Ice/frozen veggies can't handle with a 6 pack standing by!! Plus ahve your wife cater to you while you "rest" french maid outfit optional..or maybe a nurses costume  :smthumbup:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

trev said:


> well thats good to hear !!! how much pain ?


I had the procedure done over ten years ago. They called it the French method. In short there were no sutures involved. A very small incision is made to pull the spermatic cord through. The chord as a several mm section removed then one end is cauterized. Other than the local anesthetic directly to the tentacles (That can make your eyeballs sweat) it was pretty comfortable. Laid low for a day then went back to my regular routines. My wife was very appreciative to get off the pill. All in all it was a great choice for us.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Tentacles huh? Wow...


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

ok sounds pretty much straight fowards feeling a lot happier and im sure my wife would be thrilled not to worry about any more pregnacys


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah im sure it cant hurt as much as giving birth !!!!  lol


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Quote From the movie: Better off Dead featuring John Cusack



> Monique Junot: He keeps putting his testicles all over me.
> 
> Lane Meyer: Excuse me?
> 
> ...


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

I've never had it done trev, but the last time someone cut on me down there is when I was circumsized. I could't walk for a year after that!


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Sheesh...it's getting worse...first tentacles and now 100 year old jokes...

I should have just stayed in bed with the two dead hookers and Mr. Ed...

Preacher


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Better off Dead....classic movie...

2 dollars, I want my 2 Dollars....


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

JDPreacher said:


> Tentacles huh? Wow...


:rofl:

Good catch JD. But I think we all knew what I meant.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

trev said:


> What im looking for really is pros and cons for having it done ...
> I have 3 of my own children and 2 addopted and a new baby on his way ..up to know the wife hase either been on the pill or we have used comdoms when shes been on a pill break ..so has anyone had this done and wished they hadnt ? :scratchhead:


I had it done. It didn't go well for me because I had to help a family member put on a temporary roof up the day after my procedeure because a tree fell through their house. My recovery was a little longer than most, but it has been great since.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

LMAO here! 

I like to read. I carry a book with me everywhere. Red lights are my friend!  

When I got my V done...the doctor asked if I minded an observer. I said no problem. 

I was wearing a parka (December) and left it in the chair. I had my book and was waiting for the procedure to be done. 

I remember seeing a couple of down feathers floating around and thinking...stay away, stay away! (didn't want them to get inside of me!  ) I tried to blow them to the side.  

So the air cleared and I was laying back reading. The doctor started with an anesthetic. He missed and hit a nerve! I nearly jumped off the table and dug my fingers into the ceiling!  Then he got it right. whew!

So I read my book while he was "working" (don't remember which one it was now). I could feel the various tugs as he worked, but no pain. 

He made two cuts in my scrotum (one on each side), pulled out the vas deferens and cut and sutured the ends. I guess now they cauterize. 

I'd seen the post procedure guys when I went in (planned parenthood offices) with their legs spread.  It felt like I'd been kicked there but not the immediate, sharp pain...the dull ache afterwards... really not all that bad, normal post surgery pain. 

I am glad that I didn't ride my 'bike to have it done! The recommendations were to drive a car, so I did. 

I spent the next week or so masturbating vigorously (the recommendation from the PP office)!  To clear the pipes. A followup check a couple of weeks later showed no sperm. We were ready to go!  

It is a very comfortable feeling to be able to have sex and NOT have to worry about pregnancy! 

For the guy, it's a 15 minute procedure, small amount of pain. For the woman, it's much more invasive. I recommend it. For your peace of mind!  Just think...if she gets pregnant again...you will know it's not yours!  Otherwise, make like bunny rabbits!


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

I guess the pros far out weigh the cons ....


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

The only surreal portion of the 'event' is like others have mentioned, they now cauterize instead of clamping or suturing. 

No man is ever going to be comfortable watching smoke rise from his groin.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Yes but i will have had my fair share of children (6) i love my wife deeply and to know that i will still get the satifaction of having a great sex life without future babys has to be good ...with or without smoke !!

she has given me a get out clause  she was told a coil would work very much the same ..we will see

ive not fathered 6 lol 2 are my brother in laws we adopted them


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

worth every penny my insurance paid for!


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

yeah mine will be covered by insurance  im gonna go for it .. im sure i can handle a few days pain ..for a life time of no worry sex


----------



## Mr. R (May 5, 2009)

I'm going to have one as soon as I can work it into my schedule and set aside the money (not covered by my insurance). I don't have any kids and if there's any luck headed my way, I won't ever. A friend had it done when he was 23 and he told me that the first few days were sort of rough, but by the first week after the procedure, he was mostly healed. He told me the doctor had him take 2wks vacation from work for total healing.

By the way (this is to the OP), I mean no offense with my comment about not wanting children. I just know I'm not parent material.


----------



## aj420 (Jun 24, 2009)

If you are too worried about it you could let your wife know about "essure". It is a permanent birth control for women that is a simple procedure that can be done during her obgyn visit. There is also the IUD which can also be done in a doctors visit. It is not permanent though. I think it lasts 5 yrs.

I have known some guys that have been "fixed" and it went great and they did not regret it. I know that it can be a hard decision for some men. Good thing "getting the tubes tied" is not the only option for us women these days. It is becoming much easier for us to take control of when and if we get pregnant.


----------



## golf (Jun 29, 2009)

I am 30 and i had it done about 2 1/2 years ago. It was painless, i drove home right afterwards and worked the next day (desk job). It is wonderful to not have to worry about getting the wife pregnant. no cons for me.


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

A couple of friends of mine got one a few years ago. 

The first friend timed it during March Madness, so he stayed home watching basketball and sitting on frozen peas for a week. The thing he felt was a weird pulling sensation in his shoulder everything he adjusted his leg. This weirdness lasted for about a month.

My second friend, he had his family doctor do it, the family doctor missed, clipped something else instead (sent out tissue to be tested).

The family doctor fearing lawsuit, paid for a urologist to perform the second surgery.

He had to go through it twice.

Man's easy,
local,
small incision,
hook it,
cut it,
clip it, 
let one end dangle,
push it back in,
sew it up, 
you're done.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> Well, if you have regrets it is reversible with about a 75% success rate...and the procedure is relatively painless..poke two holes in your scrotum and pull the vas out, clip, cauterize, you're done...
> 
> Use frozen peas on the area to help with swelling and discomfort...
> 
> ...


Uh JD...said daughter on the way...was yours unsuccessful? :rofl: 

Kidding, did you do the reversal? Or never had it done and just researched possibly doing so?

I don't have scrotums and such (thank god right? because uh well that'd be weird lol) however that sh*t you described up there...doesn't sound fun...poke holes in your ball sack no ty I'd think that'd be about as fun as poking holes in my...

well ok so this is totally not a thread I should be posting in

See ya boys later


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

okay... so ive been following this thread... and im pretty sure this will be the next conversation JD and I have  ... but.. silly me  i had to go and look this up on youtube... and theres no way in this world i would make my hubby go thru this.. it looked so painful....  i guess it takes a real man to have their man hood taken... dont think mine would be up for it...


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

It's not painful, Amber. It's a short, fast, procedure. Minimal pain (normal post op feeling). Much easier, cheaper, than a tube tie. And so nice knowing there's no chance of pregnancy!


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

My H had it done about 2 years ago, and it was pretty easy on the recovery for him. He CAN feel the clips that they used...so, I have to be careful when manuevering the boys; if the clip gets touched the wrong way while i'm down there, it causes him pain. He does not regret doing it though, but the clips are something to watch out for.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

dcrim said:


> It's not painful, Amber. It's a short, fast, procedure. Minimal pain (normal post op feeling). Much easier, cheaper, than a tube tie. And so nice knowing there's no chance of pregnancy!


:iagree:

Ain't no big thing!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess my Dr. is awesome then...

Took about 10 min, I drove myself home! Bought some food and a six pack of beer, went home, Iced those bad boys, watch some TV for a day or two....back to work and having fun with the wife.

It's so nice to wake up in the morning and roll over onto your wife and have no worries. :smthumbup:


----------

